# CF application consultant



## aesop081 (8 May 2006)

I just had an idea while in the "what trade should i choose" thread :

*Canadian Forces Application Consultant*

I would hold everyone's hand through the entire recruiting process.  For a small fee i would answer every single possible detail you can think of, no matter how meaningless.  I would fill out all the forms, gather the required references and comfort you during the long waits.  Other services could consist of follow-up calls to the CFRC, Deciding which trade you should do, co-ordinating medicals and PT tests and pre-study for the CFAT. This would absolve you of the headache of deciding your own future and taking any sort of chances.  "Nothing ventured, nothing gained" can be a thing of the past.

Do you have you CFAC yet ?


I could make a fortune in my post-CF life

 :

(note: In case you couldn't tell, i was ranting)


----------



## Pea (8 May 2006)

:rofl: HAHA Aesop, you are way too funny. Can you provide these same services for other life choices as well?


----------



## Korus (8 May 2006)

Actually, I think you may be onto something... you could make a HUGE heap of cash.....


----------



## Thorvald (8 May 2006)

~RoKo~ said:
			
		

> Actually, I think you may be onto something... you could make a HUGE heap of cash.....



Don't laugh... I'd have to agree!  He should start a consulting service, $9.99 per email question etc...

After reading these boards for quite a while and having quite a few stupid questions myself (which I thankfully kept to myself until I either found the answer through searching or simply waited till some poor fool posted the same question anyways...), he'd be rich in about 2 weeks flat.

Cheers


----------



## foerestedwarrior (8 May 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> :rofl: HAHA Aesop, you are way too funny. Can you provide these same services for other life choices as well?



Is that like he will go with you to the bars and stay sober, so he can make the decision for you to try and get the girl or not....none of that coyote ugly anymore..... ;D


----------



## MdB (8 May 2006)

How about adding fitness combo consulting to prepare for the already easy fitness test??

A downside could be a 24/7 availability, or charge mega cash for a 24/7 availability!

Couple that with a headhunting feature, go get the bests out there for a cut  coming from CFRC for each candidate signed up and you could make a ton of cash AND help DND get his 23k.


----------



## Pea (8 May 2006)

foerestedwarrior said:
			
		

> Is that like he will go with you to the bars and stay sober, so he can make the decision for you to try and get the girl or not....none of that coyote ugly anymore..... ;D



Well I don't usually try to pick girls up...(I'm a chick)  But, I do need someone to do my dishes, so maybe Aesop can help me with that.


----------



## aesop081 (8 May 2006)

My slogan could be :

Scared of life ? Want someone to do it for you ?


----------



## Centurian1985 (8 May 2006)

I would choose for your title 'CF Career Consultant'.  Before joining this forum I didnt realize how many people needed reassurance about joining up, making the right choice, and what bag lunch to bring so that the other recruits wont pick on them. 

While we're at it, perhaps we should have a 'No Army.ca Bullying' thread so that people who feel they are being picked on, while discussing matters far beyond their intellectual capacity, could have a place to go to and feel better.   ;D


----------



## foerestedwarrior (8 May 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> My slogan could be :
> 
> Scared of life ? Want someone to do it for you ?




 :rofl: Think of how many people would contract you. Kids applying to university/college no sure what to take....um....people trying to decide what to do for work. You could start a whole firm of decision makers.

Pea-Sorry, was making a generalisation, not directed at you.


----------



## Pea (8 May 2006)

Aesop, this is starting to look like quite the cash cow. Can I get in on this? I'm sure you'll need some help. I can help with female issues.


----------



## George Wallace (8 May 2006)

So aesop081, when do you want to start?    ;D

...and I was doing some of that before Christmas for free......darn.


----------



## Trinity (8 May 2006)

Isn't there already a job in this field


It's called  SOCIAL WORKER


----------



## aesop081 (8 May 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> So aesop081, when do you want to start?    ;D
> 
> ...and I was doing some of that before Christmas for free......darn.



I'm available............NOW !!


----------



## Trinity (8 May 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> I'm available............NOW !!



What is your pay pal account address.  

I can take VISA and MC on my paypal.... you could set something
up like that quite cheaply.


----------



## aesop081 (8 May 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> What is your pay pal account address.
> 
> I can take VISA and MC on my paypal.... you could set something
> up like that quite cheaply.



I'll set it up tomorow.........


----------



## Michael OLeary (8 May 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> I just had an idea while in the "what trade should i choose" thread :
> 
> *Canadian Forces Application Consultant*



Is that a remuster trade?  Or can I ask for that when I go to the Recruiting Centre?  What score will I need on the CFAT?  How long is the course?  Where do they do the training?  Can I ask to go somewhere else? If my girlfriend doesn't want to move, can I be posted back home to Mom's basement?  What colour beret will I get?  Is there a Special Forces element of that trade?  Does the CFAC pocket protector come in CADPAT?


----------



## George Wallace (8 May 2006)

How much are you charging Franchisees?


----------



## aesop081 (8 May 2006)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Is that a remuster trade?  Or can I ask for that when I go to the Recruiting Centre?  What score will I need on the CFAT?  How long is the course?  Where do they do the training?  Can I ask to go somewhere else? If my girlfriend doesn't want to move, can I be posted back home to Mom's basement?  What colour beret will I get?  Is there a Special Forces element of that trade?  Does the CFAC pocket protector come in CADPAT?



You'll get all your answers when i get your check


----------



## Michael OLeary (8 May 2006)

LOL,  Touche.


----------



## aesop081 (8 May 2006)

This thread is turning out pretty good....i thought for sure i would be on a verbal by now..........

army.ca bullying and all


----------



## Cloud Cover (8 May 2006)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Is that a remuster trade?  Or can I ask for that when I go to the Recruiting Centre?  What score will I need on the CFAT?  How long is the course?  Where do they do the training?  Can I ask to go somewhere else? If my girlfriend doesn't want to move, can I be posted back home to Mom's basement?  What colour beret will I get?  Is there a Special Forces element of that trade?  Does the CFAC pocket protector come in CADPAT?



Answering all of that at 10 bucks per question is far too cheap. [10 questions x 10 bucks= $100= Not worth it] Of notable interest, however, is the reference to a girlfriend ....


----------



## medicineman (8 May 2006)

Perhaps you'd need a partner - go good cop/ bad cop with them.  A dude like R.Lee Ermey to wittle them down and see if they can hack (a) the Forces in general, and (b) our collective sarcasm from you as our prophet and ONLY then, actually consult with them - kind of like a free initial lawyer's visit to test worthiness of a client.

Or is that a little over the top?

MM


----------



## aesop081 (8 May 2006)

I forgot to add:

If you need to convince parents/kids/significant other.....fear not.  Why do it yourself and fail when you can have a professional CFAC do it for you......Results guaranteed or next relationship convincing is on me.


----------



## scoutfinch (8 May 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> My slogan could be :
> 
> Scared of life ? Want someone to do it for you ?


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Too f'ing funny!


----------



## foerestedwarrior (8 May 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Results guaranteed or next relationship convincing is on me.



HAHAHAHAHA ;D


----------



## MdB (8 May 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Results guaranteed or next relationship convincing is on me.



You take Sergeant-major's daughter type of relationship? :-X


----------



## aesop081 (8 May 2006)

MdB said:
			
		

> You take Sergeant-major's daughter type of relationship? :-X



BTDT.........

I'm a "people person" , i can deal with anything


----------



## MdB (8 May 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> I'm a "people person" , i can deal with anything



OK... let's crank it a notch... how about Hillier and O'Connor?  (a bit off target for application consultant... but since you can take _anything_ ;D)


----------



## aesop081 (8 May 2006)

MdB said:
			
		

> OK... let's crank it a notch... how about Hillier and O'Connor?  (a bit off target for application consultant... but since you can take _anything_ ;D)



What is it you are look for here ?


----------



## MdB (8 May 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> What is it you are look for here ?



Nothing but having fun.


----------



## vangemeren (8 May 2006)

I was wondering if you could carry me to and from the recruiting centre. When I redo my medical could you pee in the cup for me? It's not like I'm hiding anything....


----------



## aesop081 (8 May 2006)

van Gemeren said:
			
		

> I was wondering if you could carry me to and from the recruiting centre. When I redo my medical could you pee in the cup for me? It's not like I'm hiding anything....



Thats gonna cost you extra...my regular fee only includes study sessions for that test


----------



## Pea (8 May 2006)

hmm, last time I studied with a boy...... oh nevermind.


----------



## vangemeren (8 May 2006)

I heard the urine test was hard. Do I have to study? Is it done on the computer or on paper?  :blotto:


----------



## aesop081 (8 May 2006)

van Gemeren said:
			
		

> I heard the urine test was hard. Do I have to study? Is it done on the computer or on paper?  :blotto:



All done online now...you have a free USB post dont you ?


----------



## Pea (8 May 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> All done online now...you have a free USB post dont you ?



 :rofl: This keeps getting better...


----------



## George Wallace (8 May 2006)

Do you figure a 1 GB Memory Stick would be big enough, or should I get a 2 Gig?


----------



## Michael OLeary (8 May 2006)

Do you provide support after enrolment?  Will you do Basic Infantry for me?


----------



## vangemeren (8 May 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Do you figure a 1 GB Memory Stick would be big enough, or should I get a 2 Gig?



Sounds like you need at least 3. What do I have to score on the Urine test to get into the Jtfninjasnipercomandos?


----------



## aesop081 (8 May 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Do you figure a 1 GB Memory Stick would be big enough, or should I get a 2 Gig?



All depnds on what trade you plan on applying for. (if you dotn know what trade you want , i can assign you one) But as a general rule, The bigger the stick, the better



			
				Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Do you provide support after enrolment?  Will you do Basic Infantry for me?



Sure, i could use a 13-week vacation with room and board.  Post-recruitment activities cost extra. Some restrictions apply. Space is limited. Contact a CFAC for details



			
				van Gemeren said:
			
		

> Sounds like you need at least 3. What do I have to score on the Urine test to get into the Jtfninjasnipercomandos?



The urine test for the CFJNSCR ( canadian forces JTF ninja sniper comando regiment) require you to be 100 % drug-free.  I know its not fair and you wanted to join since you were 5 seconds old but ther it is


----------



## vangemeren (8 May 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> All depnds on what trade you plan on applying for. (if you dotn know what trade you want , i can assign you one) ....



What's that process like? What is their (your) methodology?

Can I assume that it is based of the urine test?


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 May 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> The urine test for the CFJNSCR ( canadian forces JTF ninja sniper comando regiment) require you to be 100 % drug-free.  I know its not fair and you wanted to join since you were 5 seconds old but ther it is



OK, so, like .... after _this _joint .... how long do i have to wait before i can pee into the USB port?


----------



## aesop081 (9 May 2006)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> OK, so, like .... after _this _joint .... how long do i have to wait before i can pee into the USB port?



I'm still waiting for your check O'leary


----------



## Thorvald (9 May 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> The urine test for the CFJNSCR ( canadian forces JTF ninja sniper comando regiment) require you to be 100 % drug-free.  I know its not fair and you wanted to join since you were 5 seconds old but ther it is



Heheh, I can relate to that statement.   I just wrote my CFAT recently and afterwards they handed out that voluntary drug form.  No issue for me, caffeine and alcohol thanks, but the kids that were in the group I was with were writing furiously and seemed to be really getting a kick out of this form (I had only heard of about 15 of the 250 or so drugs listed on that form...Christmas Tree's and Red Poppers, E ?!?  Whatever happened to weed and hash...Christ).

Afterwards when I was sitting with the Cpl. to organize my next steps, a navy Lt. dropped off a handful of folders of "administrative drops" (or something like that).  They had passed the CFAT with no issue but had been brutally honest on the drug form... apparently it read like a shopping list for a narcotics squad.  These kids had tried almost everything on that list.

So much for them making the CFJNSCR squad!

(And yes, before you ask, I believe one of them did say they wanted to be a Sniper... : )


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 May 2006)

OK, put that one on my tab.  I promise, the cheque's in the mail.


----------



## aesop081 (9 May 2006)

Thorvald said:
			
		

> (And yes, before you ask, I believe one of them did say they wanted to be a Sniper... : )



The CF needs me to act as a filter...before they get to the doors of the CFRC


			
				Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> OK, put that one on my tab.  I promise, the cheque's in the mail.



Your credit's no good here.......If i had a dime for every time i've heard that.

Wait a minute....you are not my ex-wife in disguise are you ?


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 May 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Wait a minute....you are not my ex-wife in disguise are you ?



Maybe, how much extra income are you expecting from this little venture?


----------



## aesop081 (9 May 2006)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Maybe, how much extra income are you expecting from this little venture?



 :sniper:


----------



## Pea (9 May 2006)

So.. I am a small female and I want to join the infantry because I heard it was so much fun. But someone told me that when we go camping that we have to go for long walks. They said the bags are really heavy too. Will you carry my bag on the long walk? I really want to play camping too, but I am scared.


----------



## aesop081 (9 May 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> So.. I am a small female and I want to join the infantry because I heard it was so much fun. But someone told me that when we go camping that we have to go for long walks. They said the bags are really heavy too. Will you carry my bag on the long walk? I really want to play camping too, but I am scared.



I accept all major credit cards, E-mail money transfers, paypal, certified checks and cash.....you know where to find me


----------



## George Wallace (9 May 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> How much are you charging Franchisees?



You had better think this over.  It looks like you have bit off more than you can chew and need to open franchises across the country to handle the sudden influx (Paracowboy may like that word - "influx" has a ring to it, doesn't it?) of young and old (we can't discriminate) who may need their hands held in those tender moments when they think that they may have thoughts of entering a CFRC and signing on the dotted line (if they do that anymore).


----------



## camochick (9 May 2006)

I want to join the infantry but I'm pretty demanding, can you carry a portable shower for me, oooohhh and a bed so i dont have to sleep on the icky floor, oh yeah and i need a heater for those cold nights, and i dont want to have to carry my own ruck, and I cant possible go a day without blowdrying my hair so I need some sort of generator ohhhh yeah I can't eat rations, I need fresh fruit and perrier everyday. This infantry thing wont be so bad with aesop doing everything for me. Where do I sign up? >


----------



## scoutfinch (9 May 2006)

okay, like aesop, do you extend your services to CAP courses too... cause I have to do one soon.  

Okay, so like, I wanna be an officer but, like, I hear that officers have to go into the field to do their training, too.  So, like, I wanna know if I will get days off so my boyfriend can come and see me but, like, i need to know when he can come so that I can like go to the spa a day or so before so i can get my manicure done and my legs waxed and everything.  So, can i get a like a schedule of my hours for the summer

... and is it possible to have lunch a little later in the afternoon 'cause i would like to use that *down time* to get some even sun exposure so i don't like develop tan lines 'cause that would look so gross.  

Oh yeah, are there like any good dance clubs in Fredericton and do the local guys make lots of money and like army chicks?

Thanks aesop for all your help.  Being Army Barbie is going to be fun.


----------



## aesop081 (9 May 2006)

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> okay, like aesop, do you extend your services to CAP courses too... cause I have to do one soon.



No, but i can give you sufficient tips and advice to complete CAP without actualy doing any work.
  


> Okay, so like, I wanna be an officer but, like, I hear that officers have to go into the field to do their training, too.  So, like, I wanna know if I will get days off so my boyfriend can come and see me but, like, i need to know when he can come so that I can like go to the spa a day or so before so i can get my manicure done and my legs waxed and everything.  So, can i get a like a schedule of my hours for the summer



Have you considered being a JAG officer ?



> ... and is it possible to have lunch a little later in the afternoon 'cause i would like to use that *down time* to get some even sun exposure so i don't like develop tan lines 'cause that would look so gross.



The tan is provided.  Its not the best but i can recomend certain products that will help you acheive that "healthy" look you are going for.
  


> Oh yeah, are there like any good dance clubs in Fredericton and do the local guys make lots of money and like army chicks?



Depends what you call "good".  I'm very familiar with the Fredericton bar scene and can make recomendations for whatever suits your fancy.  Unfortunately the local male population is not something familiar with but, if you should decide to "bat for the other team", i can certainly point you towards a number of femals i am quite familiar with.  Just dont mention you know me !!




> Thanks aesop for all your help.  Being Army Barbie is going to be fun.



I am expecting payment by the end of the week , or my lawyer will be in touch


----------



## scoutfinch (9 May 2006)

(whispering with an elbow dug into his side)....

ummmmm aesop -- I thought I WAS your lawyer!


----------



## aesop081 (9 May 2006)

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> (whispering with an elbow dug into his side)....
> 
> ummmmm aesop -- I thought I WAS your lawyer!



Have i received you C.V. ?

'nuff said


----------



## navymich (20 May 2006)

Wow, I miss all the fun when I go away....

Hey Aesop, since they accepted you, maybe you can do my interview for me?  You must know a bit more by now  :  and yes, I know, this is going to cost me isn't it


----------



## aesop081 (26 Jan 2007)

Bump...its old but i need new buisness.....


----------



## Fyuri (26 Jan 2007)

Good evening folks, I'm here on behalf of the Better Business Bureau, to investigate one 'cdnaviator' and his time spent as a "Canadian Forces Application Consultant". It would appear that, after receiving payments from unsuspecting victims, Mr. aviator would retire to a luxurious hotel in a tropical paradise of his choosing. He would become quite intoxicated, and then fly back home, where he would tarnish the reputation and destroy the integrity of his clientelle by showing up for his 'appointments' a week late, and drunk. This cannot be tolerated, and therefore, this operation must be shut down. Unless, of course, Mr. aviator would promise to give me a discount while doing my Basic training. Do extra pushups for me, too. Oh, and tell the wife. Please. Good day, folks.


----------



## Justacivvy (26 Jan 2007)

Yes cdnaviator I want the secret cheat sheets to passing BMQ and all those hidden shortcuts the instructors don't want you to know.  :blotto: :dontpanic:


----------



## navymich (26 Jan 2007)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> Bump...its old but i need new business.....



Maybe you should extend your services beyond application consultant then.  Oh wait, maybe not.  Then you would stop answering my questions before silver crossed your palm, wouldn't you??   ;D

Ahhh, what the heck, who needs money.  I'll have a driver waiting for you at the airport.  Exam starts at 8.....today....


----------



## niner domestic (26 Jan 2007)

Screw the BBB, I'm from Rev Can, this is an audit, stay calm, put your books on the table and step away, slowly...You are under audit for discrepancies in your latest tax return.  You have the right to a tax accountant, if you can not afford one, you're SOL...all we'll provide for you is a telephone book, a phone card and all the time in the world to call anyone who can add 2 and 2.  We on the other hand, will have every forensic accountant available in the country at our disposal, and the power to mail your tax records (should your ex wife forge your name on the request) to your ex wife's divorce lawyer.  Do you understand the above rights and obligations? If not, let me refer you to our remedial communication and listening program offered to all government employees on a sliding scale payment basis. (no wait, sorry, that was clawed back on the last budget cut - it's now only available to Opposition defence critics and polar institute staff).  

Have a nice day!


----------



## daftandbarmy (26 Jan 2007)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> I just had an idea while in the "what trade should i choose" thread :
> 
> *Canadian Forces Application Consultant*
> 
> ...



Not as funny as you may think. I know a company that does exactly this kind of consulting work, not just for the CF but for lots of companies/ organizations that are hiring.

Here's their website. There are lots of other groups like them across Canada. http://www.wcginternational.com/about_us.html 

Good luck following your dream!


Mod edit....fixed your quote box


----------



## aesop081 (26 Jan 2007)

When i started this thread it was out of frustrations that some people ( actualy quite a few at the time) cant make a damned decision on their own.  They were comming here asking people what trade they should choose, asking every single excruciating detail......basicaly looking for someone to hold their hand through the whole process.....If you are old enough to join, you are old enough to let go of momma and do something on your own


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (26 Jan 2007)

Just think,..that was pre-Mod, he can probably do twice as much nothing for the money now.......


----------



## NL_engineer (26 Jan 2007)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> Screw the BBB, I'm from Rev Can, this is an audit, stay calm, put your books on the table and step away, slowly...You are under audit for discrepancies in your latest tax return.  You have the right to a tax accountant, if you can not afford one, you're SOL...all we'll provide for you is a telephone book, a phone card and all the time in the world to call anyone who can add 2 and 2.  We on the other hand, will have every forensic accountant available in the country at our disposal, and the power to mail your tax records (should your ex wife forge your name on the request) to your ex wife's divorce lawyer.  Do you understand the above rights and obligations? If not, let me refer you to our remedial communication and listening program offered to all government employees on a sliding scale payment basis. (no wait, sorry, that was clawed back on the last budget cut - it's now only available to Opposition defence critics and polar institute staff).
> 
> Have a nice day!



On closer review GST was not paid on all consultations  ;D.  So in polite terms  ushup:


----------



## Penny (19 Mar 2007)

So, I hear there is this new _How To _ book coming out called "Canadian Forces for Dummies". Or was that "BMQ for Dummies"?
 You can't miss it, the cover is cadpat and it comes with an "I love (insert element)" bumper sticker to decorate your ride with.  Anyways, it should be available at Chapters soon so stay tuned... LOL !   ;D


----------



## deedster (2 Apr 2007)

Penny said:
			
		

> "Canadian Forces for Dummies"


I've just pre-ordered my copy!


----------



## WATCHDOG75 (14 May 2007)

In all seriousness it's not that bad of an idea.

I recall the money that was spent on consultants to write resume's for those taking the FRP in 95(myself included)

After all was done and said I found a job on my own....................


----------



## RetiredRoyal (28 Aug 2007)

Penny said:
			
		

> So, I hear there is this new _How To _ book coming out called "Canadian Forces for Dummies". Or was that "BMQ for Dummies"?
> You can't miss it, the cover is cadpat and it comes with an "I love (insert element)" bumper sticker to decorate your ride with.  Anyways, it should be available at Chapters soon so stay tuned... LOL !   ;D



BMQ for dummies...Is it a one pager...."You have two eyes to ears and one mouth, use them in that order and proportion. Stop, look, listen, STFU show up prepared and do what you are told."

That'll be $29.99 please.


----------



## medaid (15 Oct 2007)

Talk to a recruiter.

That'll be $150.00 please.

$20 for listening to your "what can I do in the Forces?" questions

$20 for the amount of coffe I had to drink to keep awake listening to your life stories

$20 for deciding to see you

$20 for the time that I had wasted on you

$20 for even remotely have considered to talk with you on this subject

$20 for making this breakdown

$20 for wasting my airtime

$20 for making me come up with this idea

And finally

$10 for the revisiting costs.

How much was the advice you ask? 

FREE! Pffft advice is cheap! Time is not! ;D


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (12 Apr 2009)

I want to be a groundpounder  031, but I am am scared fo gun will you carry  mine and fire it for me? How much?

All joking aside I cannot and could not keep in step while marching with myself or ina group, if I go back to the forces after my  6 month job in Afganistan will you do my  drill clases for me? I would pay  cash and a cash bonnous if you pass them for me and do all major parades for me?
How much?

This the funniest post i have read here, the humour is way  over the top. Have you had any  serious offers yet?


----------



## NL_engineer (12 Apr 2009)

Way to wake the dead  ;D


----------



## traviss-g (25 Jun 2009)

Dead as it may be...

Will you give me some sort of "born to be in the CF" discount? I have the proof that I was, I was born with a uniform on...i swear  :nod:. I'm really good at shooting video games and I like war movies. So waddya think? Im hoping for 30-50% off. Plus I got my mom to do my application so I would just need your help getting through BMQ, maybe you could just dress up like me or something?

Now I wait for someone to dig up the posts I have made (past and present) asking my own stupid questions and throw them in my face  ;D.


----------



## NL_engineer (30 Jun 2009)

traviss-g said:
			
		

> Dead as it may be...
> 
> Will you give me some sort of "born to be in the CF" discount? I have the proof that I was, I was born with a uniform on...i swear  :nod:. I'm really good at shooting video games and I like war movies. So waddya think? Im hoping for 30-50% off. Plus I got my mom to do my application so I would just need your help getting through BMQ, maybe you could just dress up like me or something?
> 
> Now I wait for someone to dig up the posts I have made (past and present) asking my own stupid questions and throw them in my face  ;D.



Only if you can work without sweating in high 50's to mid 60 temperatures.

[and yes I am bored, in case someone asks why I responded]


----------

